# Coma antes de conjunción "y"



## fcerceau

Hola a todos. Quiero una opinion sobre esta frase. Gracias.
"Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles, y dos trajes son suficientes"

Quiero evitar escribir esto:
"pero dos trajes y una casa con árboles"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

fcerceau said:


> Hola a todos. Quiero una opinion sobre esta frase. Gracias.
> "Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles, y dos trajes son suficientes"
> 
> Quiero evitar escribir esto:
> "pero dos trajes y una casa con árboles"


¿Y qué te obliga a escribirlo ?

"Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles y dos trajes son suficientes".

"Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles, y dos trajes son suficientes".

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## fcerceau

Gracias Pedro, pero vista así, parece que los trajes son de la casa (es parte de lo que no quiero)


----------



## flljob

Sólo unos ejemplos tomados de fray Luis de Granada. ¿Cuál es el problema?

…vean los profesores de ella los grandes tesoros y riquezas que en ella están encerradas, y den gracias al Señor…
… De estas excelencias se trata en la Segunda Parte de este libro, y de la obra de la Creación del mundo en esta Primera…
… Entonces, seguramente, considera el nacimiento de las estrellas, y el caimiento dellas, y la concordia que guardan en tan diversos movimientos y caminos


----------



## Alexis Advance

Yo casi siempre uso coma antes de una "y", con el fin de evitar este tio de malas interpretaciones.

Me parece que no hay nada malo ni incorrecto en hacerlo, sino todo lo contrario, ya que ayuda a no confundir lo que se quiere decir con lo que pareciera decirse.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Alexis Advance said:


> Yo casi siempre uso coma antes de una "y", con el fin de evitar este tio de malas interpretaciones.
> 
> Me parece que no hay nada malo ni incorrecto en hacerlo, sino todo lo contrario, ya que ayuda a no confundir lo que se quiere decir con lo que pareciera decirse.


*
coma*
*1.2. Para separar o aislar elementos u oraciones dentro de un mismo enunciado*
*1.2.1.* La coma separa los elementos de una enumeración, siempre que estos no sean complejos y ya contengan comas en su expresión, pues, en ese caso, se utiliza el punto y coma (→ punto y coma, 3a): _Ayer me compré dos camisas, un pantalón, una chaqueta y dos pares de zapatos._


*Cuando la enumeración es completa o exhaustiva, el último elemento va introducido por una conjunción (y, e, o, u, ni), delante de la cual no debe escribirse coma. 
*
*
DPD.
*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

fcerceau said:


> Gracias Pedro, pero vista así, parece que los trajes son de la casa (es parte de lo que no quiero)


Lo siento, pero me parece que difícilmente se desprende esa interpretación del contexto.



flljob said:


> Sólo unos ejemplos tomados de fray Luis de Granada. ¿Cuál es el problema?
> 
> …vean los profesores de ella los grandes tesoros y riquezas que en ella están encerradas, y den gracias al Señor…
> … De estas excelencias se trata en la Segunda Parte de este libro, y de la obra de la Creación del mundo en esta Primera…
> … Entonces, seguramente, considera el nacimiento de las estrellas, y el caimiento dellas, y la concordia que guardan en tan diversos movimientos y caminos


El problema es que los ejemplos que cita no son de la misma naturaleza que el que nos ocupa: una enumeración.


----------



## rocstar

Hola...
Con riesgo de equivocarme ya que apenas estoy estudiando la construcción de oraciones para escribir mejor, aquí va mi opinión.
*Tal vez no sea mucho pero tener dos trajes y una casa con árboles es suficiente*. 
 Así...sin una sola coma y usando el verbo tener.
Aquí es donde alguien entrenado a redactar nos puede ayudar.
Atte. Rocstar.


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> Sólo unos ejemplos tomados de fray Luis de Granada. ¿Cuál es el problema?
> … De estas excelencias se trata en la Segunda Parte de este libro, y de la obra de la Creación del mundo en esta Primera…
> … Entonces, seguramente, considera el nacimiento de las estrellas, y el caimiento dellas, y la concordia que guardan en tan diversos movimientos y caminos


 
Cuando menos estas dos sí son claras enumeraciones


----------



## Alexis Advance

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *coma*
> *1.2. Para separar o aislar elementos u oraciones dentro de un mismo enunciado*
> *1.2.1.* La coma separa los elementos de una enumeración, siempre que estos no sean complejos y ya contengan comas en su expresión, pues, en ese caso, se utiliza el punto y coma (→ punto y coma, 3a): _Ayer me compré dos camisas, un pantalón, una chaqueta y dos pares de zapatos._
> 
> 
> *Cuando la enumeración es completa o exhaustiva, el último elemento va introducido por una conjunción (y, e, o, u, ni), delante de la cual no debe escribirse coma. *
> 
> 
> *DPD.*


En efecto, en una enumeración no se utiliza coma antes de la conjunción. Yo me refería a oraciones del tipo que consulta fcerceau.

También utilizo comas en estructuras como la siguiente:

"Tenía un televisor y una radio, un pantalón y una camisa, una frutilla y una guinda, y una libreta y un cuaderno.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

fcerceau said:


> Hola a todos. Quiero una opinion sobre esta frase. Gracias.
> "Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles, y dos trajes son suficientes"
> 
> Quiero evitar escribir esto:
> "pero dos trajes y una casa con árboles"


 
Tal vez no sea mucho, pero una casa con árboles y dos trajes son suficientes.
Tal vez no sea mucho, pero dos trajes y una casa con árboles son suficientes.

No creo que alguien vaya a pensar que los trajes son de la casa; he oído que las casas se visten, pero dudo que alguien piense que sea de traje y corbata.

Es como decir que "vendo mi casa"; nadie va a pensar que le puse una venda porque está fracturada la fachada.


----------



## tatis

...y dos trajes es suficiente o son suficientes?
Estoy de acuerdo, los trajes no son ni para la casa ni para el arbol, no habría lugar a confusión, no es necesaria la y.


----------



## gramatical

Tengo un dilema muy grande. He llevado el texto de mis invitaciones de boda a la imprenta, y de un plumazo me han suprimido una coma. Me gustaría una opinión razonada al respecto para saber si tengo yo razón o el señor de la imprenta. El texto que quiero poner, en uno de sus párrafos dice así:
_A continuación, y hasta llegado el día siguiente, 
lo celebraremos todos juntos
en el mismo sitio.​_La coma que me han quitado es, lógicamente, la que va delante de la "y".
¿Quién me dice algo, por favor?
¿Serían correctas ambas posibilidades o sólo una de ellas?​


----------



## stretch

Gramatical, aunque no hallo nada al respecto en mis libros de ortografía, creo que tienes razón.  La coma en esta frase está separando dos expresiones distintas que tienen valor adverbial, y me parece necesario utilizar la coma para indicar dicha distinción.  Espero te ayude mi comentario.
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Queda a tu parecer. Las dos ideas podrían formar parte de una sola expresión adverbial; o bien la segunda podría ser un comentario adicional, un inciso.

A mí me gusta como suena con la coma, como inciso. Queda como si dijeras: "Esto no tienes por qué saberlo pero te paso el dato". Creo que le da un amistoso efecto de "confesión en voz baja", como lo que harían unos paréntesis.

Tal vez sería más entendible si dejaras "la confesión" para el final del párrafo. Pero perdería el efecto.

No creo que quien te borró la coma considerara esto. Creo que sólo actuó como autómata obedeciendo la obtusa regla de "antes de la conjunción 'y' no va coma". Regla que no existe, claro. Como los que marcan tildes en todas las palabras terminadas en "-on". Sé lo que se siente.

Saludos,
Miltón Milton.


----------



## Äldar

Yo creo que no hay regla alguna que obligue a poner la coma, pero coincido en que queda mejor con ella. Así que dile al señor de la imprenta que te lo vuelva a imprimir todo. Y*,* por cierto*,* felicidades!


----------



## Kraken

Milton Sand said:


> Saludos,
> Miltón Milton.





Diles que te pongan la coma o no cobran. Ya verás que rápido te la ponen, y bien grande.


----------



## Vampiro

Con ambas comas.
Voto por ello.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

La verdad lo he leído y releído y me suena mejor sin coma, como todo junto, porque al final es todo parte de una misma idea.
Mi consejo: Ante tal duda ortográfica, cancela la boda, devuelve los regalos y mantente soltero .


----------



## Pinairun

A continuación, y hasta llegado el día siguiente, lo celebraremos todos juntos en el mismo sitio.
A continuación, y si el tiempo lo permite, lo celebrarmos todos juntos en el mismo sitio.

 Los incisos deben ir entre comas. Parece que se ve más claro en la segunda, pero creo que es la misma construcción.

En el DPD:
Conjunciones y, e, ni, o, u:
*2.6.* Debe escribirse coma delante o detrás de cualquiera de estas conjunciones si inmediatamente antes o después hay un inciso o cualquier otro elemento que deba ir aislado por comas del resto del enunciado: _Mi abuelo, que era un gran aficionado a la poesía, y el maestro del pueblo fundaron una revista literaria;_ _Puedes venir con nosotros o, por el contrario, quedarte en casa todo el día._

¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## Milton Sand

Así es, Pinarium. Con todo, insisto en que está en el parecer de Gramatical considerarlo inciso o no. Por un lado, las pausas antes y después del inciso le dan al texto de las tarjetas un efecto interesante. Por el otro lado, le podrían salir gratis.


----------



## Pinairun

Milton Sand said:


> Así es, Pinarium. Con todo, insisto en que está en el parecer de Gramatical considerarlo inciso o no. Por un lado, las pausas antes y después del inciso le dan al texto de las tarjetas un efecto interesante. Por el otro lado, le podrían salir gratis.


 
Pues París bien vale una misa.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

gramatical said:


> Tengo un dilema muy grande. He llevado el texto de mis invitaciones de boda a la imprenta, y de un plumazo me han suprimido una coma. Me gustaría una opinión razonada al respecto para saber si tengo yo razón o el señor de la imprenta. El texto que quiero poner, en uno de sus párrafos dice así:
> _A continuación, y hasta llegado el día siguiente, _
> _lo celebraremos todos juntos_
> _en el mismo sitio._​
> La coma que me han quitado es, lógicamente, la que va delante de la "y".
> ¿Quién me dice algo, por favor?
> ¿Serían correctas ambas posibilidades o sólo una de ellas?​


 
No tengo claro la aparición de esa 'coma'.Quizá si hubieras decidido hacerlo facilito de este modo: 'A continuación lo celebraremos todos juntos en el mismo sitio hasta llegado el día siguiente', te habrías ahorrado este disgusto.

por cierto, con la expresión 'llegado el día siguiente', exáctamente ¿qué tratas de decir? 

suerte


----------



## gramatical

Veamos. Mi boda digamos que no va a ser una boda al uso con el típico banquete de celebracion (bien comida o bien cena) y después una barra libre y cada uno para su casa. Lo mio va a ser en un hotel y lo que pago a los invitados es un fin de semana en régimen de pensión completa en un hotel que hemos reservado íntegramente para la boda, de modo que me caso un sábado y la celebración comienza ese sábado con la comida, continua con las copas de la tarde, sigue con la cena, luego con las copas de la noche, cada uno a dormir a su habitación, y por la mañana a desayunar todos y se acabó.
Es por eso por lo que quería hacer alguna referencia implícita en la invitación (aunque todo el mundo que está invitado sabe en lo que consiste la invitación porque lo dices cuando cuentas que te casas) al jaleo ese que te he contado arriba, y por no contar todo el rollo que te he soltado a ti me ha parecido elegante ponerlo de esa forma.
Un saludo.


----------



## Äldar

Jo, que morro, vaya boda!


----------



## totor

gramatical said:


> _A continuación, y hasta llegado el día siguiente,
> lo celebraremos todos juntos
> en el mismo sitio.​_



Siendo _y hasta llegado el día siguiente_ una subordinada, lo correcto es que vaya entre comas.

Por cierto, Gramatical, supongo que TODOS los foreros estamos invitados, así que, por favor, no te olvides de poner lugar y fecha  .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí me parecen correctas las dos opciones. 

¿Hay que llevar traje de baño?


----------



## gramatical

CAMARERO!!!! VINO Y MUJERES PARA TODOS HASTA QUE SE ACABE EL DINERO!! Quién dijo crisis? 
Mil gracias a todos. Ya se ha rectificado y, aunque ha supuesto un disgusto para el señor de la imprenta (porque, y cito textual sus palabras: "QUE NO, MUCHACHO, HAZME CASO, QUE DELANTE DE "Y" NUNCA SE PUEDE PONER COMA!!"), la coma se ha puesto.


----------



## Jellby

gramatical said:


> Ya se ha rectificado y, aunque ha supuesto un disgusto para el señor de la imprenta (porque*, y* cito textual sus palabras: "QUE NO, MUCHACHO, HAZME CASO, QUE DELANTE DE "Y" NUNCA SE PUEDE PONER COMA!!"), la coma se ha puesto.



¡Caray! Acabas de cometer de nuevo esa falta imperdonable


----------



## gramatical

madre mía*,* y sin embargo no me siento nada mal...qué bien se siente uno al infringir según qué normas...jajajaja


----------



## Cabeza tuna

¿La direccion para que me llegue la invitación te la mando por MP?


----------



## davidharris

Efectivamente, delante de y no se puede poner coma, porque esa parada en la lectura de la que habláis está implícita en la conjunción "y".

Todos la usamos, pero gramaticalmente es incorrecto porque "y" conlleva la función de la coma, así que es redundante.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:





davidharris said:


> Efectivamente, delante de y no se puede poner coma, porque esa parada en la lectura de la que habláis está implícita en la conjunción "y".
> 
> Todos la usamos, pero gramaticalmente es incorrecto porque "y" conlleva la función de la coma, así que es redundante.


No, amigo: no es así. Y no porque sea incorrecto quitarla o ponerla, sino porque el sentido general puede requerirla o no. Antes de la "y" puede venir cualquier signo de puntuación.

Revisa este vínculo cómo es que la usamos la mayoría de hispanohablantes: Uso [de la coma] con conjunciones copulativas y disyuntivas.

Saludos


----------



## Finrod Reavendell

gramatical said:


> _A continuación, y hasta llegado el día siguiente,
> lo celebraremos todos juntos
> en el mismo sitio.​_La coma que me han quitado es, lógicamente, la que va delante de la "y".
> ¿Quién me dice algo, por favor?
> ¿Serían correctas ambas posibilidades o sólo una de ellas?​



Hasta donde mi conocimiento me permite. Si debería ir con comas, recuerda que si está entre comas, lo puedes remover y no va a afectar en absoluto la oración.
_A continuación_
_ lo celebraremos todos juntos_
_ en el mismo sitio._​
Pero no creo que se vea bien con una sola coma, es decir, o lleva las dos o no lleva ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## LENGUA CASTELLANA

hola!!! 
donde debe ir la coma o en que cass se usa: ¿antes o después de la conjunción _y?_

gracias!!!!


----------



## Gabita

http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Coma


----------



## pipcr2

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...D6446133C12571640039A189/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

Échale un ojo al apartado 5.2


----------



## Abby Rios

pipcr2, 

Gracias por el enlace al documento de la RAE. Es un material de referencia excelente y ayuda a repasar. !Me encanto!


----------



## zerodos

Hola,

 Hay algún caso en el que se pueda poner la coma antes de la "Y":
...,y...

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

zerodos said:


> Hola,
> 
> Hay algún caso en el que se pueda poner la coma antes de la "Y":
> ...,y...
> 
> Gracias


Acá tenés algunos usos posibles ("signos de puntuación", DPD):

"*2.2.* Se escribe coma delante de estas conjunciones cuando la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo el predicado anterior, y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados:
_Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos*, y* salió de la tienda._
_.........................................._
*2.3.* Cuando se enlazan miembros gramaticalmente equivalentes dentro de un mismo enunciado, si el último de ellos es semánticamente heterogéneo con respecto a los anteriores (es decir, no introduce un elemento perteneciente a la misma serie o enumeración), por indicar normalmente una conclusión o una consecuencia, se escribe coma delante de la conjunción: _Pintaron las paredes de la habitación, cambiaron la disposición de los muebles, pusieron alfombras nuevas*, y* quedaron encantados con el resultado._
*2.4.* Es frecuente, aunque no obligatorio, que entre oraciones coordinadas se ponga coma delante de la conjunción cuando la primera tiene cierta extensión y, especialmente, cuando tienen sujetos distintos: _La mujer salía de casa a la misma hora todas las mañanas, y el agente seguía sus pasos sin levantar sospechas; ..................._
*2.5.* Cuando la conjunción _y_ tiene valor adversativo (equivalente a _pero_), puede ir precedida de coma: _Le aconsejé que no comprara esa casa*, y* no hizo caso_.
*2.6.* Debe escribirse coma delante o detrás de cualquiera de estas conjunciones si inmediatamente antes o después hay un inciso o cualquier otro elemento que deba ir aislado por comas del resto del enunciado: _Mi abuelo, que era un gran aficionado a la poesía*, y* el maestro del pueblo fundaron una revista literaria;_ _................._"


----------



## Calambur

Hay montones de casos. Aquí te transcribo un ejemplo:


> Fue de casa en casa arrastrando dos lingotes metálicos*, y* todo el mundo se espantó al ver que los calderos, las pailas, las tenazas y los anafes se caían de su sitio*, y* las maderas crujían por la desesperación de los clavos y los tornillos tratando de desenclavarse*, y* aun los objetos perdidos desde hacía mucho tiempo aparecían por donde más se les había buscado*, y* se arrastraban en desbandada turbulenta detrás de los fierros mágicos de Melquíades. (García Márquez)


----------



## Vampiro

Claro que sí.
_“Una vez terminado el conflicto, y como por supuesto no hubo enfrentamiento de ningún tipo, el asunto pasó al olvido.”_
En este caso lo que está entre comas podría eliminarse y la frase no perdería el sentido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## zerodos

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, esto es algo que realmente necesitaba saber, pues siempre había recordado que de niño en la escuela me enseñaron que antes de la Y no se ponia la coma, pero sin embargo siempre he visto práctico el dar uso a esa coma antes de la Y. Se ve que es algo que de niño no debí de entender bien cuando el profesor lo explicó.

Gracias.


----------



## emm1366

zerodos said:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas, esto es algo que realmente necesitaba saber, pues siempre había recordado que de niño en la escuela me enseñaron que antes de la Y no se ponia la coma, pero sin embargo siempre he visto práctico el dar uso a esa coma antes de la Y. Se ve que es algo que de niño no debí de entender bien cuando el profesor lo explicó.
> 
> Gracias.


 También lo aprendí así y no veo la necesidad de la coma, salvo para el caso que en que se acabe el aire en los pulmones.


----------



## Vampiro

emm1366 said:


> También lo aprendí así y no veo la necesidad de la coma, salvo para el caso que en que se acabe el aire en los pulmones.



_


----------



## Rosariono

Vampiro said:


> _


 
Fijate en la explicación de Vampiro. Me parece "super práctica", como diría un chileno.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tal vez te refieras a esto:

*1.2.1.* La coma separa los elementos de una enumeración, siempre que estos no sean complejos y ya contengan comas en su expresión, pues, en ese caso, se utiliza el punto y coma (→ punto y coma, 3a): _Ayer me compré dos camisas, un pantalón, una chaqueta y dos pares de zapatos._
*Cuando la enumeración es completa o exhaustiva, el último elemento va introducido por una conjunción (y, e, o, u, ni), delante de la cual no debe escribirse coma:*
_Es un chico muy reservado, estudioso y de buena familia. _
_No le gustan las manzanas, las peras ni los plátanos._
_¿Quieres té, café o manzanilla?_

Aquí lo que dice el DPD de la coma_._


----------



## Calambur

emm1366 said:


> También lo aprendí así y no veo la necesidad de la coma, salvo para el caso que en que se acabe el aire en los pulmones.


Hola, *emm1366*: en la escritura no se refleja si te falta el aire o no, no es por eso que se ponen signos de puntuación, sino para expresar claramente los conceptos.
En el post #2 está bien detallada la forma de uso de la coma en cuestión, y tiene ejemplos muy claros. Te sugiero que lo releas con detenimiento.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es cuestión de aire, sino de _silencios_ más o menos largos (comas, puntos, dos puntos, punto y coma, paréntesis, guiones, puntos suspensivos), y pertenecen a los rasgos _suprasegmentales_ de la lengua que también intervienen en la información (como también los signos de admiración e interrogación).


----------



## emm1366

Calambur said:


> Hola, *emm1366*: en la escritura no se refleja si te falta el aire o no, no es por eso que se ponen signos de puntuación, sino para expresar claramente los conceptos.
> En el post #2 está bien detallada la forma de uso de la coma en cuestión, y tiene ejemplos muy claros. Te sugiero que lo releas con detenimiento.


 Hola a todos.

Creo que la razón de ser de los signos de puntuación, además de todo lo ya explicado, es tratar de dar cadencia a las expresiones y de paso permitir respirar después de terminar las frases y no antes para evitar cortes desagradables. Claro que si eres fumador/a, en tres palabras estarás muerto/a.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las comas "pneumológicas" las usamos los poetas en nuestros poemas a modo de acotaciones de lectura, cuando los preparamos para leer en público, en esos papelitos que sacamos del bolsillo y ponemos en el atril, pero no cuando los publicamos.


----------



## Lexinauta

zerodos said:


> Se ve que es algo que de niño no debí de entender bien cuando el profesor lo explicó.


Eso es ser demasiado bueno con el profesor.


----------



## emm1366

XiaoRoel said:


> Las comas "pneumológicas" las usamos los poetas en nuestros poemas a modo de acotaciones de lectura, cuando los preparamos para leer en público, en esos papelitos que sacamos del bolsillo y ponemos en el atril, pero no cuando los publicamos.


 De acuerdo con esto.

Cuando leemos mentalmente respiramos al mismo ritmo. Pero se deben considerar las pausas en las lecturas en público. He visto textos que, cumpliendo con las normas de puntuación, obligan a hacer pausas inadecuadas. Debemos recordar, como decía Cristo, que las normas se hicieron para el hombre y no el hombre para las normas. No hablo sólo para el caso de la coma antes de la "Y". Debería ser aplicable para todo (aunque me llamen antinormativo).


----------



## BROM22

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Me gustaría saber cual de las siguientes frases es correctA:
A) Mariano Montilla, ayudante de Bolívar, y el francés Joseph Sauvinet
B) Mariano Montilla, ayudante de Bolívar y el francés Joseph Sauvinet


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si no me engaña la vista, son la misma frase.


----------



## BROM22

XiaoRoel said:


> Si no me engaña la vista, son la misma frase.


Perdona, ya lo he corregido.


----------



## Arpin

Para mí, la primera.

Creo, que para lo que pretendes, deberías poner

A) Mariano Montilla, el ayudante de Bolívar, y el francés Joseph Sauvinet
B) Mariano Montilla, el ayudante de Bolívar y el francés Joseph Sauvinet

Las dos son correctas, en la primera hay 2 personas y en la segunda 3 personas


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 


Arpin said:


> Las dos son correctas, en la primera hay 2 personas y en la segunda 3 personas


Creo que esto es así con tu corrección, pero, tal como están las frases de BROM22, yo optaría por la primera ("ayudante de Bolívar", como aposición). 

Saludos.


----------



## Dlyons

Namarne said:


> Hola: Creo que esto es así con tu corrección, pero, tal como están las frases de BROM22, yo optaría por la primera ("ayudante de Bolívar", como aposición).
> 
> Saludos.



De acuerdo con usted.  Mariano Montilla fue el ayudante de Bolívar.
Mandó la Legión Irlandesa en la Guerra de Independencia de Venezuela.


----------



## Arpin

Namarne said:


> Hola: Creo que esto es así con tu corrección, pero, tal como están las frases de BROM22, yo optaría por la primera ("ayudante de Bolívar", como aposición).
> 
> Saludos.



Ja,ja, lee bien, de los 2 ejemplos que puso BROM22, yo decía la primera.

De los ejemplos que yo he puesto , para mí son los 2 correctos con la aclaración. Quizás me he pasado de listo intuyendo lo que BROM22 pretendía


----------



## BROM22

Sí, lo de ayudante de Bolívar es una aposición en referencia a Mariano Montilla, por lo tanto sería la opción A. Lo suponía, pero es que una coma delante de la conjunción copulativa y me parecía raro.


----------



## Namarne

Arpin said:


> Para mí, la primera.





Arpin said:


> Ja,ja, lee bien, de los 2 ejemplos que puso BROM22, yo decía la primera.


Tienes razón, Arpin. Saludos. 
Me has hecho pensar que hace tiempo que no voy al oculista.


----------



## BROM22

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda dada.


----------



## Pinkie92

Hola,

cuándo es necesario poner una coma delante de "y"? Ya he leído lo que escribe la RAE, pero no llego a entenderlo. A mí (soy alemana) me parece muy rara poner una coma delante de y, puesto que esto no se hace en alemán. 

Tengo algunos ejemplos:

"En la globalización, el espa  ñol es una lengua de primer orden(,) y se caracteriza por su gran peso demográfica y su relativa homogeneidad lingüística." 

"Nos hemos enterado de que eso no siempre resulta tan fácil(,) y que puede provocar una gran polémica."

"Según las proyecciones, esta cantidad va reduciéndose cada vez más tanto que en los próximos a  ños podría desaparecer la mitad de las lenguas (unas 30 al a ño)(,) y que en 2200 se hablarían tan sólo unas 1.000 de ellas."

"Por lo tanto, el respectivo sistema debe identificar el objetivo(,) y actuar en consecuencia."

"En resumen, se puede decir que todo esto seguramente influye en la difusión del espa ñol(,) y es comprensible que cada vez más gente quiere aprenderlo."

"Es un hecho que dos tercios de los idiomas cuentan con menos de 20.000 hablantes(,) y por lo tanto, se puede entender que muchos de ellos corren el riesgo de desaparecer."


Gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

Pinkie92 said:


> Hola,
> 
> cuándo es necesario poner una coma delante de "y"? Ya he leído lo que escribe la RAE, pero no llego a entenderlo. A mí (soy alemana) me parece muy rara poner una coma delante de y, puesto que esto no se hace en alemán.
> 
> Tengo algunos ejemplos:
> 
> "En la globalización, el español es una lengua de primer orden(,) que  se caracteriza por su gran peso demográfic*o* y su relativa homogeneidad lingüística."
> 
> "Nos hemos enterado de que eso no siempre resulta tan fácil (,)  y que puede provocar una gran polémica."
> 
> "Según las proyecciones, esta cantidad va reduciéndose cada vez más*,* tanto que ─en los próximos años─ podría desaparecer la mitad de las lenguas (unas 30 al año) (,) y que en 2200 se hablarían tan sólo unas 1.000 de ellas."
> 
> "Por lo tanto, el respectivo sistema debe identificar el objetivo (,) y actuar en consecuencia."
> 
> "En resumen, se puede decir que todo esto seguramente influye en la difusión del español (,) y es comprensible que cada vez más gente quier*a* aprenderlo."
> 
> "Es un hecho que dos tercios de los idiomas cuentan con menos de 20.000 hablantes (,) y*,* por lo tanto, se puede entender que muchos de ellos corren el riesgo de desaparecer."
> 
> 
> Gracias!


 
Yo lo dejaría así.
Un saludo


----------



## Saturnin

Varios de tus ejemplos ilustran claramente que la conjunción "y" suele ir precedida de una coma cuando es preciso crear una pausa de lectura entre oraciones completas conexas.


----------



## cacarulo

En el DPD de la RAE, en la entrada "coma", hay una detallada explicación.

En el primero y en el quinto caso, yo dejaría la coma.
En el primero depende de si consideramos la oración explciativa o especificativa.
En el quinto, cambia el sujeto, y en esos casos puede usarse coma -aunque no es obligatorio, aunque sí recomendable en oraciones de cierta extensión-.
Igual, fijate y tomá tus propias decisiones. 


P. S.: ¡Ey, en el sexto, me parece que también la dejaría (y también pondría el _por lo tanto_ entre comas, pero esta tendría que pensarla más).


----------



## Nokk

Yo quitaría la coma en todos los casos excepto en el último, donde la pondría delante de la "y":

"Es un hecho que dos tercios de los idiomas cuentan con menos de 20.000 hablantes y(,) por lo tanto, se puede entender que muchos de ellos corren el riesgo de desaparecer."


----------



## Fernando

Yo leo las frases exactamente igual que Pinaurun. Si coloco las comas de otra manera me trastabillo al leerlas.


----------



## El pulgarcito de américa

pipcr2 said:


> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...D6446133C12571640039A189/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf
> 
> Échale un ojo al apartado 5.2


 
¡Muchas gracias ese enlace es muy útil! Lo tengo que imprimir


----------



## Irama

Desgraciadamente no tengo acceso desde aquí al link de la RAE, así que no puedo ver qué dice. Pero todo depende del sentido del texto y si hay alguna pausa señalada por razones de estilo, o en la elocución. Ej: Vinieron Juan, y Pedro, y Enrique, y... O Vinieron Juan y Pedro y Enrique y... O bien: Juan hablaba y Pedro lo oía. Juan hablaba, y Pedro lo escuchaba.


----------



## El pulgarcito de américa

no se puede imprimir


----------



## elnickestalibre

Antes y después, en ambos casos.

Estuvo en el campo y, cuando tuvo la ocasión, mató a un pájaro con la escopeta.

Quería irse del lugar para no regresar nunca, y sólo pensaba en su nuevo destino.


----------



## xicazgz

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola,

me gustaría que me ayudarais con un ejercicio. Me han dado un texto, y tengo que encontrar algún fallo en él. El texto es el siguiente: 

"Soy mujer y no me gusta que me maltraten. Lo juro. La brutalidad machista me subleva. También soy periodista, y no me gusta que me callen".

He pensado que quizá podría ser la coma delante de la conjunción "y", pero por lo que he leído en el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas, se puede escribir así. La verdad es que no se me ocurre otra cosa...

¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Para mí también es la coma. ¿En qué parte del DPD lo has visto? A mí me parece que dice que no hay que ponerla, y tu caso no encaja en ninguna excepción, creo yo.


----------



## xicazgz

Es que en el DPD pone que no se pone coma delante de "y" cuando es una enumeración, pero en este caso no es ninguna enumeración.

Pero está esta punto : 1.2.2. Se separan mediante comas los miembros gramaticalmente equivalentes dentro de un mismo enunciado. Si el último de los miembros va introducido por una conjunción (y, e, o, u, ni), no se escribe coma delante de ésta.

Supongo que sería ese el punto que dice que no hay que poner coma, ¿no? Es que al hablar de varios miembros, no sé si se puede aplicar también a este caso.

"El uso de la coma es incompatible con las conjunciones y, e, ni, o, u cuando este signo se utiliza para separar elementos de una misma serie o miembros gramaticalmente equivalentes dentro de un mismo enunciado".


----------



## cristalito

xicazgz said:


> Hola,
> 
> me gustaría que me ayudarais con un ejercicio. Me han dado un texto, y tengo que encontrar algún fallo en él. El texto es el siguiente:
> 
> "Soy mujer,pero y no me gusta que me maltraten. Lo juro. La brutalidad machista me subleva. También soy periodista,pero no me gusta que me callen".
> 
> He pensado que quizá podría ser la coma delante de la conjunción "y", pero por lo que he leído en el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas, se puede escribir así. La verdad es que no se me ocurre otra cosa...
> 
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


 
Cuando la coma se coloca antes de la conjunción y puede ser reemplazada por la conjunción adversativa *pero,* esa es una manera de comprobar si esta bien la coma antes de la y*.*


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Entonces sería lo que dice en DPD, pero dice que la coma es optativa.
*2.5.* Cuando la conjunción _y_ tiene valor adversativo (equivalente a _pero_), puede ir precedida de coma: _Le aconsejé que no comprara esa casa, y no hizo caso_.

En tu frase, xicazgz, yo lo que haría es unificar el criterio: si la quitas al principio, quitarla al final; si la pones, ponerla después:
_Soy mujer, y no me gusta que me maltraten (...) También soy periodista, y no me gusta que me callen._
_Soy mujer y no me gusta que me maltraten (...) También soy periodista y no me gusta que me callen._


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En el ejemplo, resulta útil la coma para confirmar que el enunciado siguiente se opone al primero; yo la dejaría.

En casos en los que ambos enunciados —a lado y lado de la "y"— armonizan, la coma no se usa:

Soy mujer y me gusta maquillarme. También soy periodista y me gusta denunciar.

Saludos,


----------



## student charly

Lean este ejemplo:

"No habrá clases si la temperatura es menor a cero grados, y las faltas se justifican".



Por lo tanto, es necesaria la coma en este caso, ya que, sin ella, se da a entender otra cosa.


----------



## chamyto

student charly said:


> Lean este ejemplo:
> 
> "No habrá clases si la temperatura es menor a cero grados, _y las faltas se justifican_".
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto, es necesaria la coma en este caso, ya que, sin ella, se da a entender otra cosa.


 
Correcto , porque de algún modo esa última parte no está coordinada con la anterior .


----------



## El pulgarcito de américa

elnickestalibre said:


> Antes y después, en ambos casos.
> 
> Estuvo en el campo y, cuando tuvo la ocasión, mató a un pájaro con la escopeta.
> 
> Quería irse del lugar para no regresar nunca, y sólo pensaba en su nuevo destino.


 
¿Cuando se pone la coma después de le y? "y,"


----------



## Señor K

A grandes rasgos, cuando puedes insertar una frase-oración nueva (entre comas, eso sí) que explica algo, pero no es necesaria:

"El perro estaba echado y, aunque no parecía cansado, no se movió en todo el día"

ya que podrías perfectamente decir lo mismo sin esa explicación:

"El perro estaba echado y no se movió en todo el día".


----------



## El pulgarcito de américa

Señor K said:


> A grandes rasgos, cuando puedes insertar una frase-oración nueva (entre comas, eso sí) que explica algo, pero no es necesaria:
> 
> "El perro estaba echado y, aunque no parecía cansado, no se movió en todo el día"
> 
> ya que podrías perfectamente decir lo mismo sin esa explicación:
> 
> "El perro estaba echado y no se movió en todo el día".


 
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## student charly

Exacto, por lo tanto, si se puede usar la coma después de la letra "y".
Gracias.


----------



## Natalieska

¿Cuál de estas tres oraciones es correcta? 

1. Mi hermano estudia; mi primo escribe y Luis juega.
2. Mi hermano estudia, mi primo escribe y Luis juega.
3. Mi hermano estudia; mi primo escribe, y Luis juega.


----------



## Colchonero

La segunda.


----------



## DavidRB

La segunda.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo diría ninguna.
Mi voto es para "Mi hermano estudia, mi primo escribe, y Luis juega" porque "la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo  el predicado anterior, y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados", según dice el DPD, que ejemplifica: "Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda".


----------



## Vampiro

Estoy con Cacarulo.
"Juega" es un término excluido en la secuencia.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí sí hay una secuencia que tiene como hilo conductor las actividades de los niños, en orden descendente de presión (o importancia social, o provecho, desde otros puntos de vista: estudiar, escribir, jugar. También me inclino por la segunda: coma, coma y conhynción. El que los sujetos sean diferentes no empece la enumeración gradativa (y por tanto ordenada con un criterio semántico).


----------



## Vampiro

Es posible, Xiao, concuerdo en que la segunda es la más aceptable de las tres propuestas.
Pero Luis es el único que se las tira mientras los otros hacen algo útil.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Listo que es!


----------



## Natalieska

Natalieska said:


> ¿Cuál de estas tres oraciones es correcta?
> 
> 1. Mi hermano estudia; mi primo escribe y Luis juega.
> 2. Mi hermano estudia, mi primo escribe y Luis juega.
> 3. Mi hermano estudia; mi primo escribe, y Luis juega.



Me regresaron la tarea y me pusieron que la correcta era la 3. ¿Cómo refutarle?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La refutación está en mi mensaje anterior: es una enumeración gradativa y, por tanto, el uso del punto y coma es insostenible (el punto y coma es como el punto, una pausa disruptiva, y por eso no puede usarse en medio de una enumeración gradativa).


----------



## Colchonero

Natalieska said:


> Me regresaron la tarea y me pusieron que la correcta era la 3. ¿Cómo refutarle?



¿Quién te corrigió la tarea? ¿Un profesor? Si es así, permíteme que ponga en duda su capacidad, por no hablar de su oído.


----------



## Natalieska

XiaoRoel said:


> La refutación está en mi mensaje anterior: es una enumeración gradativa y, por tanto, el uso del punto y coma es insostenible (el punto y coma es como el punto, una pausa disruptiva, y por eso no puede usarse en medio de una enumeración gradativa).



Según sé, el punto y coma puede utilizarse en las enumeraciones cuando éstas tengan explicaciones o algo así. Por ejemplo: "Fuimos a hacer diversas actvidades: primero, al baile; después, a comer; y por último, al cine." 

Otra cosa, ¿la enumeración gradativa es con sujeto y predicado? En este caso, las comas separan oraciones completas, es decir, tienen diferentes sujetos. Yo escogí la segunda, como ustedes, a pesar de que yo le habría puesto una coma antes de la conjunción por la misma razón que dije arriba. Yo también creo que el punto y coma es erróneo, sin embargo no creo que sea el caso de una enumeración gradativa, por lo que no es la refutación que necesito. 

Quiero agradecerles a todos por colaborar, aunque no hemos culminado este thread, al menos sé que estaba en lo correcto al dudar de este ejercicio. Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las enumeraciones son sucesiones de estructuras lingüísticas, nominales, verbales, adjetivas o adverbiales que pueden estar ordenadas o no. Cuando están ordenadas unos de los posibles ejes de ordenación (quizás los más usados) son el ascendente y el descendente, que se pueden referir a valoraciones, sucesiones temporales, intensidad expresiva, etc.
Por otro lado la combinación punto y coma, coma, y… en estructuras concatenadas (los sujetos son tres individuos conocidos: _mi hermano, mi primo, Luís_. La coma delante de _Luís_ es defendible en cuanto los anteriores sujetos se especifican por las relaciones familiares y el último por su nombre. Pero el punto y coma entre la oración con sujeto _mi hermano_ y la oración con sujeto _mi primo_ (el punto y coma separa como un punto y seguido), no tiene defensa estilística posible. 
La puntuación reproduce las pausas del habla o ciertas estructuras lingüísticas(prótasis y apódosis, temporales, concesivas, incisos explicativos y parentéticos, etc…. Sea uno u otro caso, o los dos combinados, el punto y coma no viene a cuento.


----------



## Vampiro

Natalieska said:


> Me regresaron la tarea y me pusieron que la correcta era la 3. ¿Cómo refutarle?


La peor de todas, jé.
Lo dicho: un punto y coma no tiene nada que hacer en esa oración.
Saludos.
_


----------



## DavidRB

cacarulo said:


> Yo diría ninguna.
> Mi voto es para "Mi hermano estudia, mi primo escribe, y Luis juega" porque "la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo  el predicado anterior, y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados", según dice el DPD, que ejemplifica: "Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda".



No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo creo que está bien la segunda opción, pero sólo quería ageregar que Luis es un relajado.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo también dudo de la capacidad del profesor, al menos en cuanto al conocimiento del uso de la coma.
Podemos refutarle, aunque me parece que es tarde , con lo que dice el DPD:
"La coma separa los elementos  de una enumeración, siempre que estos no sean complejos y ya contengan  comas en su expresión, pues, en ese caso, se utiliza el punto y coma: _Ayer me compré dos camisas, un pantalón, una chaqueta y dos pares de zapatos._ (...) Cuando la enumeración es completa o exhaustiva, el último elemento va introducido por una conjunción (_y, e, o, u, ni)_, delante de la cual no debe escribirse coma", salvo algunos casos excepcionales, como este: "Es frecuente, aunque no obligatorio, que entre oraciones coordinadas se  ponga coma delante de la conjunción cuando la primera tiene cierta  extensión y, especialmente, cuando tienen sujetos distintos".


----------



## ggc1992

Hola, debo averigüar por qué hay que poner la coma antes de la y en esta frase:

"Ellos vieron a un chico que tenía problemas de vista, y tenía riesgo de caerse"

En un principio, pensé que la razón era esta:
*2.2.* Se escribe coma delante de  estas conjunciones cuando la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo el  predicado anterior, y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados:
_Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda._

_Pero el profesor me dijo que no. Me dio otra oportunidad, y la única regla que parece ser la correcta es esta:
_
*2.6.* Debe escribirse coma delante  o detrás de cualquiera de estas conjunciones si inmediatamente antes o  después hay un inciso o cualquier otro elemento que deba ir aislado por  comas del resto del enunciado: _Mi abuelo, que era un gran aficionado a  la poesía, y el maestro del pueblo fundaron una revista literaria;  Puedes venir con nosotros o, por el contrario, quedarte en casa todo el  día._

¿Es esa la razón?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *ggc1992*:
Bienvenido a WR.

Los puntos 2.2. y 2.6. que citás no vienen al caso.

No encuentro una buena razón para que sea obligatoria esa coma.
Pero tal vez tu profesor interpreta algo así:

_Ellos vieron a un chico que tenía problemas de vista, y tenía riesgo de caerse._ (El problema de la vista no es la causa por la que corría el riesgo de caerse.)
_Ellos vieron a un chico que tenía problemas de vista y tenía riesgo de caerse. _(El problema de vista es la causa por la que corría el riesgo de caerse.)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Bienvenido/a al foro GGC.
Un apunte "averiguar no lleva diéresis en la u".

Averiguar es lo correcto.

Saludos


----------



## ggc1992

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Bienvenido/a al foro GGC.
> Un apunte "averiguar no lleva diéresis en la u".
> 
> Averiguar es lo correcto.
> 
> Saludos



Siempre tengo problemas con ese verbo...como averigüéis sí lleva diéresis...siempre me confundo!


----------



## ggc1992

Puede ser que la primera subordinada de relativo (que tenía problemas de vista) sea una frase especificativa, y por lo tanto no va entre comas, y la seguna subordinada de relativo (y tenía riesgo de caerse) sea explicativa y por lo tanto, va entre comas??


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

La letra "u" sólo lleva diéresis cuando queremos que suene ante "e" o ante "i". 

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Hola ggc.

Yo creo que la razón es la *2.4.* (DPD *coma*):Es frecuente, aunque no obligatorio, que entre oraciones coordinadas se ponga coma delante de la conjunción cuando la primera tiene cierta extensión y, especialmente, cuando tienen sujetos distintos:
_La mujer salía de casa a la misma hora todas las mañanas, y el agente seguía sus pasos sin levantar sospechas_;
_O vienes conmigo antes de que pierda la paciencia, o te quedas aquí para siempre_.​
Parece que tu profesor entiende que hay dos proposiciones coordinadas: _Ellos vieron a un chico_P1 _*y*_ _tenía riesgo de caerse_P2. Estas dos proposiciones coordinadas tienen sujetos diferentes: _ellos_ y _(el chico)_. Además, la primera proposición se alarga con la subordinada de relativo (omitida arriba).

Si la frase original no tuviera esa coma, el análisis sintáctico quedaría abierto a considerar que es la subordinada de relativo la que tiene dos proposiciones coordinadas.

En cualquier caso, fíjate en lo subrayado de la cita anterior del DPD: la coma es opcional.


----------



## TheChabon

En español parecería ser que se acostumbra listar 'a, b y c' y no corresponder 'a, b, y c'. Pero ante un problema en particular ando con ganas de romper la regla, y quería pedir opiniones, porque justo es un título. 

Un título en otro idioma se traduciría poniendo las comas a la inglesaUn manual para técnicos, artistas, y amantes de las artes​
Quitando la coma antes de la _y_ quedaUn manual para técnicos, artistas y amantes de las artes​y me pasa que leo _artistas_ como adjetivo --_un manual para técnicos, que sean artistas y amantes de las artes. _

¿Cuál les resulta más correcta o menos molesta? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Hrutland

Bueno, lo correcto sería sin la coma antes de la y, pues estás enumerando, como bien dices. Ahora, en cuanto a lo que pones abajo, es justamente al contrario: con la coma antes de la y se entendería "artistas" como un inciso. No genera ningún malentendido, a mi modo de ver, pues es el uso típico de la coma.


----------



## lenesc

Artista puede funcionar como adjetivo cuando se habla de alguien que  estudia artes (DRAE pone el  ejemplo de _colegial artista_) y entonces acompaña a un nombre y no se separa de él con una coma. No veo manera de que se entienda así en tus construcciones.

Un manual para técnicos, artistas y amantes de las artes - se trata de una enumeración. Correcto.

Un manual para técnicos, artistas, y amantes de las artes - incorrecto.

Un  manual para técnicos, que sean artistas y amantes de las artes - date  cuenta que lo que va detrás de la coma debería poder suprimirse sin que  la frase cambie de significado. Además, las subordinadas adjetivas explicativas funcionan mejor cuando se  explica algo que de alguna forma ya se conoce o se determina por medio  del artículo determinado (u otro medio). En mi opinión esto es  incorrecto.

Un manual para técnicos que sean artistas y amantes de las artes  - estás diciendo que el manual va dirigido a técnicos que a la vez sean  artistas y amantes de artes. No a otros técnicos que no lo sean. 

Entonces  todo depende de lo que quieras decir. Si se trata de una simple  enumeración, la primera es la correcta para mí. Ahora, si quieres romper  las reglas de ortografía a toda costa, pues opta por la segunda o la  tercera construcción, y probablemente acertarás


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Estimados:

Según el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
2.2 Se escribe coma delante de estas conjunciones cuando la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo el predicado anterior, y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados: Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda.

Respecto del uso de la coma antes de la conjunción (y):

Tengo dudas en la primera oración. Para indicar que realizo abdominales después de dar diez saltos y trotar, introduzco la coma antes de "y luego". ¿Es correcto aquello o estoy confundiendo conceptos? También me parece que en la misma los miembros son gramaticalmente equivalentes y debiese no llevar coma. Entonces estoy en duda. ¿Esta oración debe o no llevar coma antes de la conjunción?

1.- "Esta es mi rutina sagrada: diez saltos continuos, trotar, y luego realizar abdominales."


En la oración dos es el mismo concepto. Debido a que el impulso llegará a metros de allá (la luna), podremos saludarlo (a Arcadio), por esa razón utilizo coma. Pero, nuevamente, ¿está bien utilizada antes de la conjunción?

2.- "Arcadio vive en la luna. Junto con mi novia daremos el salto más alto del mundo. El impulso llegará a metros de allá, y podremos saludarlo, aunque sea desde lejos."


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En el primer caso, yo no pondría la coma antes de la conjunción, ya que describes tres acciones consecutivas (aunque a la primera le falte el verbo, que se sobrentiende), y no se da la situación que citas del DPD. 
El segundo caso para mí es diferente, ya que cambias de sujeto. Ahí sí que pondría la coma. 

Saludos.


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Gracias Namarne. En la primera oración son 3 acciones consecutivas. Pero las abdominales están en un tiempo que solamente se cumple si he finalizado las dos primeras actividades. Resumiendo mi consulta para los demás.

Deseo confirmar si en la primera oración, por listar elementos gramaticalmente equivalentes, la coma antes 
de "y luego" es *incorrecta*. Además, confirmar si en la segunda oración la coma es *correcta* antes de la "y" 
por efecto de combinar "...a metros de allá" con "y podremos saludarlo, aunque sea desde lejos".

1.- "Esta es mi rutina sagrada: diez saltos continuos, trotar, y luego realizar abdominales."
2.- "Arcadio vive en la luna. Junto con mi novia daremos el salto más alto del mundo. El impulso llegará a 
metros de allá, y podremos saludarlo, aunque sea desde lejos."

En un foro me indicaron que en la parte ", y podremos saludarlo*,* aunque sea desde lejos." la coma en color rojo no va, pero tengo mis dudas.


----------



## cacarulo

La coma delante de aunque, salvo, pero, etc., va siempre.

Respecto del primer caso de coma delante de "y", depende de cómo quieras interpretarla. No me parece que pueda decirse tajantemente que es correcta o incorrecta.
Incluso, se me ocurre otra opción: "Esta es mi rutina sagrada: diez saltos continuos, trotar y, luego, realizar abdominales".


----------



## alonso_nacrotti

Estimados, sus respuestas han sido de gran ayuda. Muchas gracias.

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA 
​Estimados:

Caso especial coma antes de la conjunción "y".

En el siguiente texto: "Ahora Andrés trabaja como conductor de taxis.  Enamoró a Francisca y piensan casarse. A ella le encanta la ternura  angelical de su novio." 

Si bien el sujeto es Andrés, al decir que piensan casarse los sujetos serían Andrés y Francisca. No es necesaria una coma antes de la "y", ya que no hay cambio total de sujeto, ¿verdad?


----------



## Alzest.Angel

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA ​
Me surge una duda, ¿caso A o caso B?:

 A) ...incursionó en diversos géneros musicales (tango, salsa, pop, etc_*.*_), trabajó en el cine_*, y*_ durante algunos años se dedicó a la producción teatral.
 B) ...incursionó en diversos géneros musicales (tango, salsa, pop, etc_*.*_), trabajó en el cine_* y*_ durante algunos años se dedicó a la producción teatral.

Yo tengo la idea de que la última "*Y*" de una frase puede usarse para anunciar que se finaliza una lista, mientras que la coma serviría para anunciar que se colocará otro elemento de la lista. Si estoy en lo correcto sería redundante colocar ambas.
Por cierto, pesar de ser mexicano me agrada pensar que la ortografía en castellano tiende a ser más acertada cuando se trata de aparentar un nivel aceptable de español.


----------



## Jaime Bien

La coma es algo bastante personal, que refleja la pausa que uno quiere que se haga cuando otro lea lo que uno escribe. Hay algunas "normas", como la coma antes de conjunciones adversativas (porque si te fijas, hacemos siempre una pausa). En tu frase, es una decisión tuya, pero para mí, no es necesaria. Al margen de sujetos, son dos informaciones perfectamente encadenables.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo lo diría así (cuestión de gustos): "...hizo incursiones en diversos géneros musicales (tango, salsa, pop, etc.), trabajó en el cine y, durante algunos años, se dedicó a la producción teatral".


----------



## Escritor1968

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA 
​
Entiendo que en inglés sí va cuando es una lista.
pero y en español?

ejemplo:
¨me voy a l playa con Paul, Johanna, y Teresa.¨
o
¨me voy a l playa con Paul, Johanna y Teresa.¨


ejemplo:
¨Vinieron con un tanque, un auto, y un dirigible.¨
o
¨Vinieron con un tanque, un auto y un dirigible.¨

La verdad es que estoy súper confundido siguiendo las reglas de inglés.


----------



## Jaguar7

Esa coma final es propia del inglés y en español generalmente no va, excepto cuando intencionalmente se desea hacer una separación para evitar confusión o hacer una pausa.
"María y Pedro, y Juana y Lola". "Ella comió, bebió, cantó y bailó, y al final terminó llorando".

Te sugiero que pienses menos en reglas y más en la intención al comunicar.


----------



## RGS

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¡Hola a todos!
Tengo una duda con respecto al uso de la coma antes de la conjunción copulativa "Y". Si tenemos, por ejemplo, "La cartera tiene dos bolsillos, cuatro compartimentos, solapa con cierre y gancho, y un bolsillo para teléfono celular".
¿Está bien, en este caso, colocar la coma? Yo interpreto que es necesaria ya que, a pesar de que se trata de componentes gramaticales iguales, al tener la conjunción "Y" la frase sustantiva anterior es necesario colocarla.

Esperaré  sus respuestas.

¡¡Muchas gracias!! =)


----------



## Chalon

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en ese tipo de oraciones también coloco coma antes de la "y".

A propósito, esta consulta debería ir en el foro "Solo español".

Saludos!


----------



## cacarulo

No solo es innecesaria, sino incorrecta, dice el DPD.
Se escribe coma cuando lo que sigue a la conjunción "enlaza con todo el predicado anterior, y no con el último  de sus miembros coordinados":_ Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda._


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola. Esa coma no solo no es necesaria, sino que no es correcta. 

Del DPD: "La coma separa los elementos de una enumeración, siempre  que estos no sean complejos y ya contengan comas en su expresión, pues,  en ese caso, se utiliza el punto y coma: _Ayer me compré dos camisas, un pantalón, una chaqueta y dos pares de zapatos._ Cuando la enumeración es completa o exhaustiva, el último elemento va introducido por una conjunción (_y, e, o, u, ni)_, delante de la cual no debe escribirse coma".

¡Saludos!


----------



## dacilelena

Hola. Por si te sirve como ayuda, yo suelo utilizar coma antes de _y _cuando la pausa se hace necesaria en la frase o, cuando quiero enfatizarla para que adquiera más relevancia la que le sigue.

Por ejemplo: "No sabía qué hacer, y decidió obviarlo".

El uso de la coma antes y después de _y_, está admitido, al igual que el punto antes de _y_. Es algo muy subjetivo. Depende de la sonoridad y del sentido de la frase en la que vaya.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Es un inciso y debe llevar las comas. Se pongan como se pongan.


----------



## Ushuaia

dacilelena said:


> Hola. Por si te sirve como ayuda, yo suelo utilizar coma antes de _y _cuando la pausa se hace necesaria en la frase o, cuando quiero enfatizarla para que adquiera más relevancia la que le sigue.
> 
> Por ejemplo: "No sabía qué hacer, y decidió obviarlo".
> 
> El uso de la coma antes y después de _y_, está admitido, al igual que el punto antes de _y_. Es algo muy subjetivo. Depende de la sonoridad y del sentido de la frase en la que vaya.



Más allá de la definición del diccionario, la coma es del orden del texto; la pausa, del del habla. ¡Si tuviéramos que dejar registro de cada pausa para respirar no nos alcanzarían los signos ortográficos! 
Con el criterio de "coma para enfatizar" es que muchas veces se usa, erróneamente, coma entre sujeto y predicado: "María, es la que viene a cenar". Esa coma no es facultativa; es simplemente un error. Hay cierta libertad para su uso... pero en el ejemplo está de más, como señala el DPD.



Bashti said:


> Es un inciso y debe llevar las comas. Se pongan como se pongan.



Bashti, ¿te referís a la oración de esta última consulta o a alguno de los ejemplos anteriores? La última es una enumeración lisa y llana: "uno, dos y tres". No corresponde coma antes del último elemento.


----------



## dacilelena

"María, es la que viene a cenar". 

Me suena fatal, no pondría esa coma jamás, y no precisamente porque esté entre sujeto y predicado... A mi juicio, hay comas "dramáticas", necesarias para que una frase adquiera fuerza al leerla.


----------



## cacarulo

Ushuaia said:


> Más allá de la definición del diccionario, la coma es del orden del texto; la pausa, del del habla. ¡Si tuviéramos que dejar registro de cada pausa para respirar no nos alcanzarían los signos ortográficos!



Banco a Ushuaia  (es decir, comparto y secundo su posición).

De paso, agrego lo que dice el DPD al comienzo de su larguísima entrada sobre la coma:


> No siempre su presencia responde a la necesidad de realizar una pausa en  la lectura y, viceversa, existen en la lectura pausas breves que no  deben marcarse gráficamente mediante comas. Aunque en algunos casos el  usar la coma en un determinado lugar del enunciado puede depender del  gusto o de la intención de quien escribe, existen comas de presencia  obligatoria en un escrito para que este pueda ser correctamente leído e  interpretado.


----------



## dacilelena

Creo que no me expliqué bien... Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que expuesto por Ushuaia. No me refiero a esa pausa para coger aliento, y sí a la pausa "dramática", la que hace que una frase, adquiera fuerza. En mis novelas siempre me ha sido de gran utilidad. Y ahora mismo, lo acabo de hacer. Puede que me equivoque, si es así, por favor, ¡corregidme!


----------



## Vampiro

dacilelena said:


> "María, es la que viene a cenar".
> 
> Me suena fatal, no pondría esa coma jamás, y no precisamente porque esté entre sujeto y predicado... A mi juicio, hay comas "dramáticas", necesarias para que una frase adquiera fuerza al leerla.



A mí me suena bien... dependerá del contexto, supongo.
_


----------



## cacarulo

dacilelena said:


> Creo que no me expliqué bien... Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que expuesto por Ushuaia. No me refiero a esa pausa para coger aliento, y sí a la pausa "dramática", la que hace que una frase, adquiera fuerza. En mis novelas siempre me ha sido de gran utilidad. Y ahora mismo, lo acabo de hacer. Puede que me equivoque, si es así, por favor, ¡corregidme!



Los puntos suspensivos, según el mismo DPD, se usan, entre otras cosas, para "indicar la existencia en el discurso de una pausa transitoria que expresa duda, temor, vacilación o suspense (sic)".  



> "María, es la que viene a cenar".


Esto es correcto si le estamos diciendo a María que X es la que viene a cenar.
Pero si queremos decir que es María la que viene a cenar, esa coma debe ser dinamitada


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Lo pedís, lo tenés! 



dacilelena said:


> Creo que no me expliqué bien... Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que expuesto por Ushuaia. No me refiero a esa pausa para coger aliento*, y* (o coma o "y". una de las dos sobra. sugiero ", sino") sí a la pausa "dramática", la que hace que una frase*,* (esta coma es prácticamente inconstitucional) adquiera fuerza. En mis novelas siempre me ha sido de gran utilidad. Y ahora mismo*,* (coma facultativa. yo no la usaría; el circunstancial es breve) lo acabo de hacer. Puede que me equivoque*,* (corresponde punto o punto y coma) si es así, por favor, ¡corregidme!



En el artículo del DPD sobre la coma "enfatizar" aparece solamente una vez, para decir que no debe usársela si esa es la intención: "(...) Cuando otros complementos verbales (directos, indirectos, complementos  de régimen, etc.) anticipan su aparición, no debe escribirse coma cuando  la intención es destacar o enfatizar el elemento anticipado: _Vergüenza debería darte_". 

El tema, me parece, es el abuso de la coma, que la desvirtúa y "ensucia" los textos. El signo tiene usos bastante delimitados relacionados con estructuras sintácticas y semánticas; como se ve en las correcciones, pocos de ellos quedan librados a cuestiones de estilo. ¡Léanse el artículo del DPD, que está bueno (y si lo tienen a mano, el de María Moliner, a mi gusto más preciso todavía)! ¡Saludos!


----------



## Bashti

Ushuaia said:


> Más allá de la definición del diccionario, la coma es del orden del texto; la pausa, del del habla. ¡Si tuviéramos que dejar registro de cada pausa para respirar no nos alcanzarían los signos ortográficos!
> Con el criterio de "coma para enfatizar" es que muchas veces se usa, erróneamente, coma entre sujeto y predicado: "María, es la que viene a cenar". Esa coma no es facultativa; es simplemente un error. Hay cierta libertad para su uso... pero en el ejemplo está de más, como señala el DPD.
> 
> 
> 
> Bashti, ¿te referís a la oración de esta última consulta o a alguno de los ejemplos anteriores? La última es una enumeración lisa y llana: "uno, dos y tres". No corresponde coma antes del último elemento.



Diosss, qué horror. Me enganché al principio y no me había dado cuenta. ¡Me refería nada menos que al número 13. ¡A buenas horas, mangas verdes!


----------

